# Replantation of digit



## SWILDER (Feb 20, 2017)

Doctor did replantation of right index finger with vein graft repair of ulnar digital artery and repair of ulnar digital nerve with vein conduit.

I will bill 20822 for replantation but was wondering if you can also bill separately for the repair of the artery with vein graft, CPT 35236,  and nerve repair with vein conduit, CPT 64910?


----------

